# Trailer license



## Caetano (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi,

Have changed my driving license for a PT license which is due for renewal next year.

As I have a small trailer,capacity 570kgs,can I add the trailer to my PT licence without any major problems?


Thanks in advance.

David


----------

